# AVG anti-virus program



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Been having problems with Norton, for a long time. My Internet provider is telling me to get ride of Norton and go to AVG. Never heard of it and just want to know if anyone uses this. Help needed. Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure. It's free, it's effective, and it won't slow down your computer the way Norton can. Download it for free here:

http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Vi...AVGAntiVir&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlpid=10760089


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I've used AVG for years - it works fine. Any anti-virus software will slow down your system, especially when doing scheduled full scans (for example). 

At one time, Norton anti-virus was a good program - but it got large, bloated, resource hungry, etc.

Norton and McAffee were a few of the first anti-virus available - but there are now more choices - low priced or free, quality software - so most folks have just moved away from Norton.

AVG, Avast, Kaspersky, McAffee, NOD32, Panda - and I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been using AVG for several years and I am happy with it. We had nothing but problems with Norton.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have had Norton forever, and everytime I update it, I have more problems. I like that AVG is free, but was also leary of anything free. Will be changing to AVG. Thanks again.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

GRI Soft also has a freeware version of AVG AntiSpyware. Have had very good results both with the free version for personal use and the commercial version for business use.

--Dwight


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

AVG works great, I used to ..still kinda do fix pc's on the side and thats one of the programs i would recommend to people


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. Can't wait to get rid of Norton.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

please note while AVG is free, There are commercial version and enhanced versions of aVG. If you find the product to be a good product you might consider upgrading to the commercial product. Its VERY nice to find a fully functional product for free.


----------

